# need input on the 6bar angel



## Osiris

i am having a hell of a time finding info on this guy, he is a beautiful angel and i found one but been tryin to find more info on him with very little luck. can u help me?


----------



## hail_sniper

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?siteid=20&pCatId=338&TopCatId=18

lol, marty how is it that i found this in litterally, im not kidding 5 seconds? lol  :mrgreen:


----------



## Osiris

lol nice sam, but problem is that isn't it, dang LFS common names. This thing puts them to shame! i think i did look at them but wasn't them..man i am gonna have to get a good digital photo i pick up my brand spankin new hand custom made cherry wood stand and canopy at end of month :mrgreen:


----------



## redpaulhus

Any chance you know somebody with a picture-phone who can snap a pic at the LFS ?


----------



## redpaulhus

I just did some websearching, and _Pomacanthus sexstriatus_ was the most common fish I found refered to as 6-bar (which makes sense, seeing as how thats what sexstriatus means... six line or six bar...)
Fenner has this to say:


> Is the heartbreak subgenus (of the genus Pomacanthus) of the family. Of the Six-Barred Angel, Pomacanthus Euxiphipops sexstriatus, Blue-Girdled or -Faced, Pomacanthus Euxiphipops xanthometopon, and Majestic, Pomacanthus Euxiphipops navarchus, none has historically had much of a success rate in aquariums. If you're going to throw your money at trying this sub genus, I strongly, suggest demanding that it be fed in your presence, placing a deposit on the animal, and leaving it for two weeks with the dealer. They are expensive, generally don't adapt at all, and usually refuse all foods.


from http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/fishes/angels/pomacanthus/Pomacanthus.htm

If it is a pomacanthid angel - they get BIG...


----------



## Osiris

hmm...no i went through all them angel pics nothing I am gonna have to snap pics of it next time i am in that area which should be next weekend. Hard to feed kinda bothers me but LFS says that they eat there..been there for a month so i am gonna have to have him prove it to me...Thanx for lookin i will keep ya posted on this guy and take my tripod and camera set it up in LFS take pics, LOL.


----------



## hail_sniper

always remember, in sw there are juvinille colors and adult colors, then there are the colors in between, sometimes its in the middle of the transitiion and cant be identified, almost happened to be when i bought a lunar wrasse, about to put it in my tank, then i was like, wait..... and after looking at it for a while i could tell it was a lunar wrasse although it did have a mix of colors that involved the juvi and adult colors and didnt look like it at all, well long story short its back at the lfs, so just keep it in mind, as some fish in sw can have juvinille and adult colors


----------



## Osiris

ah, dang juvenile stages! I dunno this guy was like 5" so could be juvenile as i heard they get large..


----------



## TheOldSalt

The Euxiphipops angels are mid-sized angels, much bigger than the Centropyges but smaller than the really big ones like Queens or Rock Beauties. They need really big tanks, and absolute top-of-the-line foods. These fish are pretty spectacular, but best left only to the experts. They are exceptionally prone to lateral line disease when things aren't kept just perfect. The sixbar is the least attractive of this genus, so naturally it is the hardiest and easiest to keep, although far from easy when compared to most other angels. If you have a 300 gallon tank with a miracle mud and caulerpa filter on it, along with ready access to a wide variety of choice foods, and the skill to properly quarantine the fish, then go for it! Make sure you have a grounding probe or two, and keep foot traffic near the tank to a minimum while the fish is getting used to the tank.
.
A 5-inch fish should be well out of the juvenile stage. The juvies have the same typical blue & white striped look shared by the other Pomacanthids.
.
All in all, I can't recommend this fish to anyone who hasn't kept large angels for a few years beforehand, and quite frankly, it angers me that the Euxiphipops angels are imported in the numbers they are without regard for their likely doom. These fish should only be available upon special order, I think.


----------



## hail_sniper

ah there you are oldsalt, long time no see

great to have an expert around


----------

